# Chinese herbalist



## buba (May 22, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a fertility chinese herbalist in N Ireland or Ireland as I have read so much about herbs lowering your FSH but want to make sure I go to someone specialising in infertility.  Any thoughts would be great!

B x


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Where in northern ireland do you live


----------



## buba (May 22, 2005)

I'm in Londonderry but will travel anywhere!!


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is where i live too, i went to a chinese herbalist called Dr and Acupuncture beside Quayside carpark, their no is 02871368888 and they also have a new one opened recently in Spencer Road... I went to the one beside Quayside carpark about 2 years ago now as i had very irregular periods from about 3-6 months apart it did take some time but after about 6/7 months it was down to about 37-38 days between everyone....... I still went right up to the start of my tx in March.... I really do believe in them..... My dh also went and his sperm count increased from 0.5million to 2million over a shorter time span.......

Missy xx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi just woundering what your fsh levels where, my highest was 18, running normally between 12 and 16.  Royal was only clinic in NI who were prepared to offer ifv becasue of these levels, just tried ivf but it failed.  Been having acupuncture and bowen for last 6 months, also took 6 months of work to address stress levels, i do believe this helped lower fsh levels.  I plan to continue with treatment, now going to chart BBT, with different accupunturist to see if she comes up with any suggestions.  I liked eletro acupuncture as i  felt it was more effective.  Would be interested to know how others went with acupuncuture and points used for comparision.  

Thanks bron


----------

